# Smith College Sworn Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sworn Police Officer*
Institution:
*Smith College*

Location:
Northampton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Job Number: *R-202100278

Facilities Management
*Job Description
Job Summary*
As the first point of contact between students, staff, faculty and the Campus Police Department, act in a professional manner when dealing with persons on the phone and in person. When engaged in Patrol Officer functions, focus on community engagement activities. Strive to develop a relationship with the campus community. Foster relationships by employing different strategies including programs and services that will engage relationship building. Work in a non-police role and help the department with development of new activities as well as help out in current events. Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.
_Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Essential Functions *

Staff College events to help maintain safety for attendees (as assigned).
Help direct outside departments when they are called onto campus for service.
May assist in medical response if currently certified in CPR/First Responder.
During patrols of campus report any problems that you may come across to on-duty Officers and fill out work orders for FM if needed.
Inspect and report lighting problems on campus.
Attend all department mandated trainings and staff meetings as required.
Follow department chain of command for notifications and guidance.
Maintain confidentiality of department information, records, reports, and logs.
Become familiar with department policies and procedures.
Maintains an alert, attentive demeanor for the duration of assigned shift.
Assist and participate in community engagement activities (as assigned).
Employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.
*Other Functions *

Answer incoming phone lines and provide appropriate assistance to those calls.
Assist walk in traffic when the situation dictates.
Periodically monitor numerous security cameras.
Promptly answer emergency department phone lines.
Monitor Fire & Trouble alarms and dispatch appropriate personnel.
Accurately log all department calls for service, officer activity, assistance provided into the department's computer system.
Make notifications to College officials and other agencies during emergency and non-emergency situations.
Maintain certification on the use of any State or Federal Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS).
Support and uphold the department's mission and community-poling philosophy.
Provide foot, bicycle, vehicle, or other types of patrol to maintain constant observation of the campus property.
Check and secure campus building to help prevent crimes from occurring.
Open buildings or rooms as assigned.
Provide walking escorts and lockouts for members of the College community.
Provide non-emergency medical transports via College vehicle (when authorized) to Cooley Dickinson Hospital or other medical appointments.
_All employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._

*Minimum Qualifications (knowledge, skills, education, experience, certifications, licenses)*

Minimum of a High School diploma.
Previous dispatching experienced is preferable.
Be a sworn police officer
Must have a valid driver's license. Must complete and comply with all college driving credentialing requirements. Upon award of this position, a Division of Motor Vehicles background check will be completed.
Must hold or be able to obtain shortly after hire CPR and First Responder Certification.
Must be able to hold a License to Carry firearms (LTC).
Must be able to pass a criminal and work background check, and a medical pre-screening.
Be able to work in a diverse community .
_Experience working with individuals from diverse backgrounds._
*Preferred Qualifications*

Can demonstrate good customer service skills.
Ability to work in a fast paced, multi-tasked environment.
Ability to function calmly & efficiently in all types of situation including emergencies.
*Additional Information*

Remember that many times callers and those who come to the police department may be upset and the dispatcher should always talk in a calm and rational manner. Treat all persons with dignity and respect. 
Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *You may combine your resume and cover letter into a single file or attach multiple files to your application, but BE SURE you have provided all attachments BEFORE SUBMITTING your application.
You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.*
Review of applications will begin
May 17, 2021
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Smith College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Smith College

Online App. Form:
https://smithcollege.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/smithcollege/job/Smith-College/Sworn-


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Uhhh. Didn't they disband their "police department" ?


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sooty said:


> Uhhh. Didn't they disband their "police department" ?


They used to share a campus police dept with hampshire and mount holyoke colleges. Then all three decided to go back to having their own thing. Hampshire decided to have non-sworn security and they very clearly spell it out on there website they are not police and can't do anything. Mount Holyoke has a sworn department but don't use the word police just public safety. Smith is the only one that still calls their department police but all three are still unarmed.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ahh yes, the Mount Holyoke “department of public safety and service”. Almost applied there when I lived in Western MA and it was still called a PD. I’m glad I don’t fall into that out of despair. 

I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again: I feel like a savvy defense attorney could get somebody of a resisting or A&B on PO charge against one of these agencies that refuse to call their officers “police”. I don’t understand how you can get a charge to stick on someone for refusing to comply with a guy in a blue polo that says “Safety and Service” on it, unless they clearly verbally identify themselves as police. 

This is why my state mandates campus police wear uniforms that clearly have “police” on their badges and patches, and vehicles marked with the same. It also requires their uniforms to be “distinctly different” from non-sworn security. 

Of course I’m sure MHC has probably never had a problem prosecuting one of these cases since I’m told they’ve made like one arrest in the last few years.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

EJS12213 said:


> They used to share a campus police dept with hampshire and mount holyoke colleges. Then all three decided to go back to having their own thing. Hampshire decided to have non-sworn security and they very clearly spell it out on there website they are not police and can't do anything. Mount Holyoke has a sworn department but don't use the word police just public safety. Smith is the only one that still calls their department police but all three are still unarmed.


I didn't realize that ALL THREE HAD DROPPED OUT. I knew that Hampshire pulled out (who wants cops in a commune?) but was unaware that the department totally dissolved. It seems this thing just doesn't work. The Lasell/Mt. Ida one fell apart just prior to Mt. Ida folding. Combined agencies on college campuses just doesn't seem to work.



EUPD377 said:


> Ahh yes, the Mount Holyoke “department of public safety and service”. Almost applied there when I lived in Western MA and it was still called a PD. I’m glad I don’t fall into that out of despair.
> 
> I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again: I feel like a savvy defense attorney could get somebody of a resisting or A&B on PO charge against one of these agencies that refuse to call their officers “police”. I don’t understand how you can get a charge to stick on someone for refusing to comply with a guy in a blue polo that says “Safety and Service” on it, unless they clearly verbally identify themselves as police.
> 
> ...


The Supreme Court said you don't have the right to resist a lawful arrest. On scene is NOT the place to determine if the arrest is lawful or not so if some douche resists them, PEPPER SPRAY 'EM, Let God (er, the courts) sort 'em out.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

EJS12213 said:


> They used to share a campus police dept with hampshire and mount holyoke colleges. Then all three decided to go back to having their own thing. Hampshire decided to have non-sworn security and they very clearly spell it out on there website they are not police and can't do anything. Mount Holyoke has a sworn department but don't use the word police just public safety. Smith is the only one that still calls their department police but all three are still unarmed.


You sure these guys aren't armed? the placement says you gotta have an LTC


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

KPD54 said:


> You sure these guys aren't armed? the placement says you gotta have an LTC


From Smith College website. 
*Community Based, Community Focused *

The mission of the department is strongly informed by the voices of the Smith community. Over the course of the spring 2019 semester, a Campus Safety Advisory Group (CSAG) met with more than 425 students, staff and faculty in 14 listening sessions, three open forums and a community playback meeting, which resulted in a set of recommendations. Smith’s independent campus safety department and dispatch is located on West Street, which aligns with feedback that dispatch should be located at Smith and operated by staff deeply familiar with the campus and community.

A community focus will be manifest through such practices as additional biking and walking shifts to reduce the presence of police cruisers; programing to build community engagement; and the creation of a community advisory committee with seats for students to work with the department.
Our mission includes the following recommendations:

Continue to be* unarmed.*
Continue to be sworn officers, which requires a high standard of ongoing training in areas including deescalation, crisis intervention and mental health response, and reduces the need for local and state law enforcement presence on campus.
Reduce vehicle patrols on campus in favor of bicycles and walking.
Continue to refuse any voluntary requests to release any information regarding the citizenship or immigration status of any student, staff or faculty member unless legally compelled to do so. Should the college be subpoenaed for such information, Smith will seek legal counsel before taking any steps to comply.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Reduce vehicle patrols on campus in favor of bicycles and walking.
This will be great when someone is in trouble and it's pouring rain or 12* out.
Police Cars are scary, m'kay.


----------

